
Fleye – Your Personal Flying Robot - LaurentVB
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gofleye/fleye-your-personal-flying-robot
======
julien
Pretty cool robot! Perfect for indoor with kids :)

------
seyz
Your project is awesome. I'm now a backer :-)

